# KORRES Wild Rose Collection



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2017)

Cleanse and brighten your skin and shelf with the classics from the *KORRES Wild Rose Collection:*

·     *Wild Rose Exfoliating Cleanser* is a creamy-rich, soap-free daily exfoliator that instantly brightens complexion and improves skin's overall radiance and texture. This cleanser exfoliates skin naturally using a *dual-action process* to uncover even, luminous skin. ($28; www.Sephora.com)

·     Follow with the* Wild Rose Vitamin C Active Brightening Oil, *a silky brightness booster that provides *multi-tasking antioxidant action* to repair fine lines and wrinkles while improving overall tone and texture of skin. 
($54; www.Sephora.com)


----------

